
Alabama House bill would require Internet porn filters - coreyp_1
http://abc3340.com/news/local/house-bill-would-put-porn-filters-on-cellphones
======
SN76477
I am so glad they put a lot of resources into this. It will solve all of
Alabama's problems from Education, to Homelessness, to cleaning up their
beautiful coast.

~~~
us0r
Very forward thinking like their immigration laws some years back.

------
sbov
They need to attack this at the root source. Make it illegal to sell a camera
without a pornography filter.

~~~
plainOldText
+1 They should design a custom chip to perform pornography detection realtime.
Even smartphone manufacturers could add something like this to every phone.
Now the question is how will they apply different thresholds which define what
porn is in markets around the world? /s

------
castis
I bet all my money that Representative Jack Williams of Alabama has the
nastiest porn collection of anyone you've ever met.

~~~
qbrass
Maybe he's trying to eliminate the competition.

------
elipsey
An internet access device would require a "filter to block out obscene
material, child pornography, images used for sexual cyber harassment, or sites
used for human trafficking."

These criteria are not decidable by humans.

------
apocalyptic0n3
I highly doubt this will pass or stand up to judicial scrutiny. Seems like a
pretty clear first amendment violation

------
_ph_
Either pay $20 to get the filter removed... or just ask a teenager to do it
for you :)

------
Operyl
And who's going to be paying for this exactly? Yeah ...

------
norea-armozel
What is it with people in the US and pornography in general? I've never been
able to wrap my head around it and I was born and raised here in the US.

~~~
openasocket
To be fair, it's not just us Americans. I believe the UK has a universal opt-
out pornography filter. Somewhat less savory comparisons are to some of the
autocratic middle eastern nations.

~~~
itake
they also have explicitly banned certain sexual acts like spanking [0].

[0] [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/a-long-list-of-sex-
act...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/a-long-list-of-sex-acts-just-
got-banned-in-uk-porn-9897174.html)

~~~
openasocket
Wait, you can't produce porn with spanking in the UK, or you can't even view
it? I'm at work, so I'd rather not click that link.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Pornography produced in the UK cannot include any of the following:

Spanking

Caning

Aggressive whipping

Penetration by any object "associated with violence"

Physical or verbal abuse (regardless of if consensual)

Urolagnia (known as "water sports")

Role-playing as non-adults

Physical restraint

Humiliation

Female ejaculation

Strangulation

Facesitting

Fisting

~~~
dhfhduk
I die a little bit inside when I see stuff like this, I mean, what sort of
cowards are afraid of free speech? Geez.

As long as everyone is consenting, it's all fair. In fact, my guess is this
crap does more harm than good by pathologizing sex. There's enough people out
there shamed by their sexuality. We don't need more.

And how did they come up with such a weird list? Caning, female ejaculation,
and facesitting in the same list? ???

------
jordache
nothing good is ever associated with alabama.

~~~
droithomme
the space program

~~~
mnutt
To expand on that, Huntsville, Alabama is the home of Marshall Space Flight
Center, which was the design center for the Apollo space program among other
things. Also, for those who grew up in the 80s, it's the home of Space Camp.

------
reader5000
This is good. Porn is one of the most powerful weapons in the psychological
warfare armory. It interrupts the risk-reward cycle of the human brain, thus
disrupting the functioning of society generally. For example, Israel broadcast
porn on major television networks when occupying Palestine in 2002 [1].

[1] [http://www.news24.com/xArchive/Archive/Porn-the-new-
weapon-o...](http://www.news24.com/xArchive/Archive/Porn-the-new-weapon-of-
choice-20020330)

~~~
iamnothere
Maybe the traditional "functioning of society" itself is flawed? When you're
talking about human society, arguing for the status quo isn't necessarily a
strong persuader.

For one thing, I would much rather live in a modern liberal society (where
porn is legal) than any of the many repressive countries where porn is
expressly forbidden.

~~~
reader5000
Liberalism is based on the incorrect assumption that man has agency.

~~~
iamnothere
Regardless of whether or not man has agency, I'd still rather live in a
liberal society!

We may have our problems, but it's better than goose-stepping in uniform,
getting caned for sexual deviancy, being burned at the stake for heresy, etc.

(Also: life has got to be about more than lamenting the fate of some imagined
"golden culture" that frankly never existed. Live a little!)

~~~
reader5000
Thats great, but certain populations are being demonstrably soft-genocided in
that their birth rates are below replacement level, and internet porn is a
leading cause.

~~~
throwaway7767
> Thats great, but certain populations are being demonstrably soft-genocided
> in that their birth rates are below replacement level, and internet porn is
> a leading cause.

So, by deciding not to have children, people are guilty of "soft genocide"?

I've seen some crazy beliefs and weird moral systems on HN but this one takes
the cake.

